

Moving to Agile and Tracking Success at Roambi: The Tectonic Shift - matthewbaker
http://www.roambi.com/blog/the-tectonic-shift-moving-to-agile-and-tracking-success

======
arminius22
Really cool article... relevant to anyone who is still choking under the
pressure of waterfall.

